# Gawler Rangers Rocks hide



## Black.Rabbit (Dec 12, 2011)

My first post in the DIY section 

My woma is ready to move to a big enclosure so I have started a couple of hides and I have done my first layer of render on the mezzanine level of her enclosure (it's going to be a long process with all these levels!)

Just wanted to share one of the hides that I am quite impressed with...

I looked for inspiration on google images by typing in "Australian Rocks" and came across this image of Gawler Rangers Rocks:







So I decided to make a hide using this as inspiration for my woma and came up with this:






and with the first coat of render:








You can't really tell by the picture but the base is about 5cm high and hollow inside with a small hole in the centre top (which you can see).

Few more coats of render and some reddish paint with lots of tones and it should look pretty good


Just wanted to share


----------



## zack13 (Dec 12, 2011)

Awesome, make sure you come back and show us the finished product.


----------



## Tinky (Dec 12, 2011)

Did you shape and seal with a heat gun before applying your first coat of render?


----------

